# I and Love and You Naked Essentials Salmon & Trout Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

This Naked Essentials Salmon & Trout recipe from I and Love and You is positively packed with fresh animal proteins like salmon and trout. Not only is this recipe protein-rich, but it is also grain-free and gluten-free, made without inexpensive fillers and artificial ingredients. In addition to being loaded with quality animal proteins and healthy fats, this formula is supplemented with probiotics for a healthy digestive system and balanced omega fatty acids for healthy skin and coat. Like all Naked Essentials products, this recipe is complete and balanced for dogs in all life stages, designed to provide wholesome nutrition and plenty of natural flavor your dog is sure to love.
NAKED ESSENTIALS SALMON & TROUT RECIPE INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Salmon
Chicken Meal
Turkey Meal
Lentils
Chickpeas

Not only is salmon an excellent source of lean animal protein, but it is also rich in omega fatty acids which help to support your dog’s healthy skin and coat.

Chicken meal is a complete protein which means that it contains all of the essential amino acids your dog needs.
Like chicken meal, turkey meal is a complete protein and both have been cooked to a moisture level around 10% which makes them a much more concentrated source of protein than fresh meat.
Lentils are a gluten-free and grain-free low-glycemic carbohydrate which are full of dietary fiber, iron, phosphorus, and copper.
Chickpeas are a digestible source of complex carbohydrate that contain dietary fiber as well as copper, folate, and manganese.

NAKED ESSENTIALS SALMON & TROUT RECIPE INGREDIENT LIST

Salmon, chicken meal, turkey meal, lentils, chickpeas, dried sweet potatoes, pea protein, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocohperols), pea starch, dried beet pulp, trout, dried carrots, natural flavors, whole ground flaxseeds, dried celery, potassium chloride, salt, dried beets, dried parsley, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, inulin, dried lettuce, zinc sulfate, dried watercress, iron amino acid chelate, vitamin e supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc amino acid chelate, dried spinach, niacin supplement, manganese amino acid chelate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, calcium pantothenate, Vitamin A supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper amino acid chelate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, calcium iodate, Vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

NAKED ESSENTIALS SALMON & TROUT RECIPE GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 30%
Crude Fat: min. 15%
Crude Fiber: max. 4.5%
Moisture: max. 12%
Vitamin E: min. 100 IU/kg
Omega 6: min. 2.5%
Omega 3: min. 0.65%

~Petguide.com


----------

